# S&W K Frame Kits? Needed to reduce DA Pull for Home Protect gun



## 708awe (Feb 12, 2012)

Need to reduce stock DA pull so my wife can be
comfortable with this home defense weapon


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Wolff and a couple of others make spring kits for the K frame guns. Brownell’s has them. Trigger weight can be important to people with less hand strength, but I tend to feel smoothness is even more important. When the internals are smooth, even the same springs feel lighter. If you choose to put in reduced power springs, be sure to test the gun to ensure positive ignition and cycling. As a designated home defense gun, reliability is the most important consideration.


----------

